# Fresh out of the oven! PC Sedona Fountain



## KnB Polymers (Aug 5, 2012)

Made this one today ... but before I baked the pc, I looked everywhere to make sure there's not another one like it! 
Comments welcome as usual and thanks for looking!


----------



## thewishman (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks for the smile.:wink:


----------



## SteveG (Aug 5, 2012)

WAIT!!!      I thought I saw one EXACTLY like that just a day or two ago. Are you SURE this is not a copy?:wink:

All funny faces and kidding aside, that is looking very fine...PC work to be proud of.
Steve


----------



## edstreet (Aug 5, 2012)

Yes I have a few questions.  Im going to ignore the humor and ask:

Is that a copper plating on the kit or is that a photoshop mask filter you are using?

What have you tried to date to remove the reflections?

Also nice smile on your face there in the reflection 

Ed


----------



## ghostrider (Aug 5, 2012)

Nice purple!:biggrin:


----------



## skamrath1 (Aug 6, 2012)

Wow very nice.... one of these days i will be at your lvl lol but until then keep them coming hehe :biggrin:


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Aug 6, 2012)

edstreet said:


> Yes I have a few questions.  Im going to ignore the humor and ask:
> 
> Is that a copper plating on the kit or is that a photoshop mask filter you are using?
> 
> ...


It is a copper plated Sedona. All I have is a cardboard box and very little knowledge of camera related stuff. I touch  up and adjust with my free Picasa.


----------



## KnB Polymers (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## edstreet (Aug 6, 2012)

Episode 15 , Photographing Shiny Metal and Reflections - YouTube


----------



## PenPal (Aug 6, 2012)

Kathy,

Particularly neat pen, pictures etc. Beautiful result.

I declare to you that Toni when she floored us with her creations I expressed my admiration to her for her masterpieces.

Recent comments on who what where by Ed quite threw me and I replied both on the forum and personally to Edstreet from nowhere wait from Confusion and today he has albeit through his recommended video given a Pearl of advice re Photography.

I add my own Kung Fu statement every light yields a shadow. I try to balance both while placing photography way down the list compared to pens.

Kathy I have no idea or intention in my membership and salesmanship nor envy.

Thank you for sharing,

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## Traguh (Aug 6, 2012)

Hilarious! Great Job!


----------



## GaryMGg (Aug 6, 2012)

Great looking stuff.


----------



## CSue (Aug 7, 2012)

That's really beautiful!  I love the way the colors and copper fittings accent eachother so well!


----------



## WildThings (Aug 7, 2012)

I love the reflections of the pen giving it a mirror look. What is the pen staged on if I may ask?

WT


----------



## SteveJ (Aug 7, 2012)

That is a beautiful pen.

I have no interest in copying your flowers, just your method for making the blanks. Is there someplace where the method is written about or a video of how you do it?  I do find them amazing and wonder if I have the patience and talent to do something like it (not flowers of course...)


----------



## ALexG (Aug 7, 2012)

beautiful pen, well done!!!


----------



## KnB Polymers (Aug 7, 2012)

WildThings said:


> I love the reflections of the pen giving it a mirror look. What is the pen staged on if I may ask?
> 
> WT



It's on a mirror my husband picked up at Hobby Lobby.


----------



## KnB Polymers (Aug 7, 2012)

SMJ1957 said:


> That is a beautiful pen.
> 
> I have no interest in copying your flowers, just your method for making the blanks. Is there someplace where the method is written about or a video of how you do it?  I do find them amazing and wonder if I have the patience and talent to do something like it (not flowers of course...)



This site was a "must have" when I first started. I pretty much learned all the basics there. As for tutorials on different canes, there's different ones on the internet as well as on that site I gave you.
As for patience to do it, you'd be surprised ... I have tried doing soooo many different things, from painting to wood crafts to jewelry ... the ONLY things I have found that I have patience for were growing plants and polymer clay. 
If you have any more questions, though, just pm me ... I don't mind sharing what I've learned. :biggrin:
As for copying flowers ... I've been doing pc almost a year and I still couldn't copy a flower if I tried. I'll look at a flower and try to figure it out and by the time I put it all together, lengthen it out, then cut it, it's 120% different than what I thought it would be! LOL! Now there are tutorials on the internet that takes you step by step on making some ... I just did one of those today ... but that's not copying. :biggrin:


----------



## SteveJ (Aug 7, 2012)

Thank you so much for the information.  I really do love your designs!


----------



## KnB Polymers (Aug 8, 2012)

SMJ1957 said:


> Thank you so much for the information.  I really do love your designs!



You're very welcome and thanks!


----------

